# Trustworthy, good price for a Silvia?



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

This seems like a really good price for a new Silvia, has anyone bought from these websites before? Hoping to get a Silvia Very soon.

Any advice is welcomed.

Thanks, Stu.

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-v6-e-2020-last-edition.html *£489*

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/rancilio-silvia-e-semi-automatic-espresso-machine-2020/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9qzu-af66gIVNYBQBh0ugAYCEAQYASABEgKuEfD_BwE *£495*


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

There are/were many posts on the forum expressing concerns regarding this firm. They are OK until there is a problem. Caveat emptor. And if you are still tempted, use a credit card for some protection.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Although they are site sponsors, there have been negative reviews of this company, probably best if you do a search?

I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought a Silvia V6 from Coffee Italia and had no issues. The machine shipped directly from Italy and had an EU plug with a UK adaptor. Matteo from Coffee Italia was very helpful and responsive when I had questions, and I can't fault the service I got. I ended up selling the machine, and Matteo confirmed that the two-year warranty is transferable to the buyer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doram said:


> I ended up selling the machine, and Matteo confirmed that the two-year warranty is transferable to the buyer.


 True value of a warranty is learned when there is a fault with the machine. Cafe Italia's record is this respect is very poor.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My twopence worth .

a Silvia at new price is really over priced for its functionality ,it talks of commercial grade parts but it lacks the one you really need , temp stability.

v 6 or not they have made no improvement to the temp surfing required . 
if youve got your heart set on one then don't go to cafe Italia , any hint of a problem and you are stuck with the cost of shipping it back ,their customer service is really poor as demonstrated by countless posts other and other forums .


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> True value of a warranty is learned when there is a fault with the machine.


 Agreed. I didn't test the warranty as I didn't have any faults. I can only testify to the service I did get, which in my case was good. For example, when I had a question I was asked to send in a video of my workflow, and that was checked and commented on by Matteo. I had a few questions, and they were all answered in a timely manner. I think OP was interested in buyers experience, and all I did was share mine.



Mrboots2u said:


> a Silvia at new price is really over priced for its functionality ,it talks of commercial grade parts but it lacks the one you really need , temp stability.


 This is a little off topic here, but I did sell my machine as I got it with the intention of adding a PID, but then decided not to when I realised that the only option I am happy to go with is Auber. When you add the price of shipping an Auber PID from the US and VAT - it came up to a significant cost that I preferred to put towards an HX machine, because I didn't want to keep temp-surfing.

I don't have experience with SBDU machines that come with PID build in (Lelit Anna?), but they might indeed offer better value than Silvia. On the other hand, I did have a Silvia V1 and sold it after 21 years in full working order, so I know it can have a very long life. And when you get everything right with the Silvia - the result is very good IMO. There is a reason why this machine has been around and so popular for that long, although it is beyond me why they didn't add a simple PID after all this time - it would certainly give the Silvia name a new lease of life (I know the Silvia Pro has PID, but with two boilers and a +£1,300 price tag, it's an entirely different beast).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doram said:


> Agreed. I didn't test the warranty as I didn't have any faults. I can only testify to the service I did get, which in my case was good. For example, when I had a question I was asked to send in a video of my workflow, and that was checked and commented on by Matteo. I had a few questions, and they were all answered in a timely manner. I think OP was interested in buyers experience, and all I did was share mine.
> 
> This is a little off topic here, but I did sell my machine as I got it with the intention of adding a PID, but then decided not to when I realised that the only option I am happy to go with is Auber. When you add the price of shipping an Auber PID from the US and VAT - it came up to a significant cost that I preferred to put towards an HX machine, because I didn't want to keep temp-surfing.
> 
> I don't have experience with SBDU machines that come with PID build in (Lelit Anna?), but they might indeed offer better value than Silvia. On the other hand, I did have a Silvia V1 and sold it after 21 years in full working order, so I know it can have a very long life. And when you get everything right with the Silvia - the result is very good IMO. There is a reason why this machine has been around and so popular for that long, although it is beyond me why they didn't add a simple PID after all this time - it would certainly give the Silvia name a new lease of life (I know the Silvia Pro has PID, but with two boilers and a +£1,300 price tag, it's an entirely different beast).


 I agree when. The stars align the Silvia. Can make good coffee , it's just not the machine to get simple consistency with . 
with a pid it's a different machine , but again costly if your adding an auber ..The again so is a classic , and apart from the steam power I see very little difference performance wise between the two .

they didn't add a pid as they put out the new machine at £1000,.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@CoffeeStewieG

If your mind is set on a brand new Silvia (taking all above comments into account) then might be best paying the approx. extra £35 (on top of the myespresso cost) and go with BellaBarista who have a cast iron 2 year transferable warranty with them that most on here would say is the better bet. Both the online sellers you linked to are "box shifters" and both have threads on here about their customer service..

Personally, bearing in mind I have one that we drag out from time to time, at £500+ I think they have become massively overpriced especially when you consider that unless PID'd you still need to temp surf them (as above) to get the best out of them. At this price point you are starting to get into HX territory both second hand and new that will offer much greater flexibility in terms of use and temperature stability.

Hope of help and a few more posts will give you access to the sales section where you could find 2nd user machines where the history is well known and items tend to be well looked after which is not always the case on ebay etc.

You also haven't mentioned what grinder you are pairing it with so may want to take a look at one fo the threads on here about grinders and what you get for your money.

Hope of help

John


----------



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

Massive thanks to everyone for their input, it looks like I may have to be patient and perhaps go 2nd hand. The idea of a brand new machine maybe isn't everything. Current grinder is a La Pavoni Jolly for espresso with an old Brunella lever (1961 I believe). Want the next level, milk to go with it. Decisions decisions.

Thanks

Stu.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CoffeeStewieG said:


> Massive thanks to everyone for their input, it looks like I may have to be patient and perhaps go 2nd hand. The idea of a brand new machine maybe isn't everything. Current grinder is a La Pavoni Jolly for espresso with an old Brunella lever (1961 I believe). Want the next level, milk to go with it. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stu.


 We have Bezzera Hobbys in stock and ready to go at 499. They are pretty much identical to the Silvia in terms of functionality and they edge it in terms of performance plus for me they look better too. We are doing a free bottomless portafilter and a discount for forum members at the moment.

Let me know if it is of interest.

David


----------



## CoffeeStewieG (Aug 4, 2015)

Went ahead and got a Silvia from Bella Barista, thanks again for everyone's helpful advice. I think I was keen for brand new machine to learn on. I'll try to post my progress when i can.

Thanks again

Stu.


----------

